# Safety list for kayaks



## GB1

Hi guys

Been new to all this has me wondering what sort of safety gear you guys carry, we have a basic list here (which changes all the while) but I thought it would be interesting to see if we differ in any ways between the north and southern hemisphires and why.

Cheers GB1


----------



## Dodge

GB I don't go offshore [estuary, river and dams only] so the only safety gear I have is my PDF


----------



## HiRAEdd

Mobile phone (in waterproof case)
PFD
And generally don't go offshore alone.

Could be useful to others to post your list here.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril

pfd type2, with reflective strips on back
whistle, attached to pfd (surprised noone else has mentioned these)
mobile, in waterproof case
lightweight, full length clothing (I've been in the drink in this stuff and its no hindrance and dries quickly, and provides full protection from the sun)
2-3mm steamer in winter
hat
sunblock
2l water bladder


----------



## Blaen

Open Water:
PFD 1, very yellow and visible
Long Johns wet suit and booties
Whistle attached to the PFD
Arafat style hat
Sun Block UPF30+
Columbia Fishing Shirt (high UPF rating)
Mobile Phone in water proof case
Paddle, hey my ride is a Hobie, so a paddle is a piece of safety equipment.
Norstream Angler Gloves (neoprene for cold Tassie mornings)
Torch, just in case I am out after dark or predawn.
Spare set of clothes, stuffed into a dry bag.
2 x 1 litre water bottles

Closed water
All of the above
only exception is a PFD 3, which I have just ordered as seen below


----------



## YakAtak

Blaen, that's a nice looking PFD, how much and where did you order it from?


----------



## Blaen

YakAtak said:


> Blaen, that's a nice looking PFD, how much and where did you order it from?


This is the manufacturer's URL:
http://www.mtiadventurewear.com/products/angler/dorado.php

I am getting it from Roaring 40's SeaKayaks down here in Hobart, can be contacted on 03 62675000, no final price yet but should come in under $130'ish.


----------



## YakAtak

Thanks mate


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRy6eewAADffgAASUOOAEqBhHIo/7/6gMAEBgNNQExEyj0yJmmjRpp6mKGGhkNMmgGIaaaNDRg0mEETyTTEZGgAAFEF8cvLQKkqHaAP2e68lqHLFujNaFb+Ge3ex+58HRDDLCmFhm58rl1s+0zZJu/JP6a4LHrKWyRE+/HuUJ+KDNMn+j5uN52UJc7UcOdgkIuc+iCncSq60bRR+E8wqVgVw/JHFyjjbrWa6G6vzpihFVwtWTBsWVQGxC9LxglcW6VvjNoJhdSOClEODzlWaczqcuJh5kbhlOCUmWbDOwLwWDgkJeJjF7tJdwg7crZGr3JeaoyuYI6y/5kxW1SJMxRIWG2RHGYjIBrqhQmiGUjFHiP6H4wg4CegGNQSEd38XckU4UJAcunns


----------



## devo

It is worth noting that if you are out of service range from your mobile phone provider , "000" may not work. If you dial " 112" this will connect you via the nearest service available and put you thru to emergency.
cheers
Devo


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## devo

From what I understand "112" is the worldwide emergency number for
all GSM mobile phones .( I am also on a 4WD forum - EXPLOROZ and first came across the 112 information there.)

Check out the following links for more details

http://emergencycalls.aca.gov.au/callin ... obiles.htm
http://www.amta.org.au/default.asp?Page=40

Hope this helps 
devo
.


----------



## Peril

devo said:


> From what I understand "112" is the worldwide emergency number for
> all GSM mobile phones .( I am also on a 4WD forum - EXPLOROZ and first came across the 112 information there.)
> 
> Check out the following links for more details
> 
> http://emergencycalls.aca.gov.au/callin ... obiles.htm
> http://www.amta.org.au/default.asp?Page=40
> 
> Hope this helps
> devo
> .


Thats correct. 112 is specified in the standards for GSM. Local countries are allowed to have their own number, like 000, but the carriers must support 112. A lot of phones when out of range will display something like ""Emergency calls only". Thats when 112 is still working. Note that 112 may not work for CDMA phones.


----------



## Dodge

redphoenix said:


> One advantage of using the coastal patrol though, Matt, is that you can 'log in' with the coastal patrol, and provide them with an estimate of off-water time. If it gets past that time, and you haven't checked in, they can send out the cavalry.


Red they give a little latitude but not much if your haven't reported a return, if running late its easy to extend, and your logged ETA is adjusted in case there is a change in shift personel...on return logging off is as important as the log in for obvious reasons.

When you are overdue the ASR just ask boats who are in the immediate area you nominated to have a look before launching a full rescue effort.

I dragged a bloke out of Moreton Bay at night many years ago after such a notification many years ago, he had been in for about 2 hours and nearly 30 odd boats were looking...quite a funny story his going into the drink


----------



## GB1

Hi guys

Seen as 90% of my kayak fishing is done in the big blue sea and only 10% on the river fly'ing for pike I have a basic list of kit for the kayak.

VHF Radio
Mobile in aqua pack 
flares (pencil)
Compass rigged to kayak
Anchor -------//---------
Whistle on pfd
Energy drinks/water
Chocolate bars and sweets

trip planner given to wife....ie: launch and return site, times, car registration number, and no in party with names and radio call signs.

Then the clothing boiles down to what the weather is doing but I always have a change of clothes in the car and carry waterproofs on board, should the weather change at any time.

Hope this is of some help

Cheers
Gb1


----------



## hairymick

Standard offshore kit for me

1 Sea kayakers PFD ( similar to Blaens) seldom worn but allways within reach
2 paddle leash
3. break down paddle (bungeed to rear of yak) 
4. Lots of water
5. good SPF rated clothes & hat
6. a change or warm dry clothes & towell
7. small tarp ( emergency shelter)
8. light warm spray jacket.

Basic First aid kit includes
panadol
bandaids, & a couple of bandages
disinfectant
savlon 
linament


----------



## Blaen

Peril said:


> Thats correct. 112 is specified in the standards for GSM. Local countries are allowed to have their own number, like 000, but the carriers must support 112. A lot of phones when out of range will display something like ""Emergency calls only". Thats when 112 is still working. Note that 112 may not work for CDMA phones.


It's also worthwhile noting that, that while it doesn't matter if you have coverage from your own mobile network to use 112, you do not even need a SIM Card in a GSM or 3G handset to do it, so long as you have coverage from a GSM or 3G network.


----------



## Ironsides

Here is a great list from our friends in the UK.
http://www.anglersafloat.co.uk/Kayak%20List.html

Tight lines

Ian


----------



## Ironsides

Oops, it seems to me the only difference is the weather extremes, everything else is similar.
When I lived there every kayaker I saw was rugged up to the nines and looked COLD.

Ian


----------



## justcrusin

Hi Occy 
for you the Coastal Patrol Pitwater number is 9999 3554. 
For the others the main web site has been down for years but go to

http://www.coastalpatrolbrokenbay.com.au/

They update thiers regularly and tell'em Dave sent ya

The coastal Patrol also offers a great Marine Radio Saftey Service were you log on before you go out give them the appropriate details and if you don't check in or log off they come looking for you (great for offshore)
Membership for this is a small yearly fee (the volunteers in NSW recieve sweet bugger all in the way of funds from the government despite what the pamphlet in your boat liscence renewal says) and the handheld vhf radios work great.

If anyone wants thier local base number I still have some good friends invovled in it and can get you all the info you need.

Cheers Dave


----------



## fishinflo

Just a couple of things I carry as extra to what the standard kit seems to contain are ;A hand held air horn,the one I have is an Ecoblast and is powered by compressed air (it comes with a mini high pressure bike pump),as I don't care how visible you are,there will always be some idiot in a gin palace or on a jetski that won't see you until they feel a bump and look behind them(you will always hear them coming and have plenty of time to retrieve it from where it's stowed.Item number two is a C/strobe emergency beacon which is visible for something like two Nm at night.I am only new to this game but for safetys sake and for peace of mind of the loved ones at home I would also suggest an EPIRB which is next on the shopping list,I spent five years in the N.Z navy as a young fella and was involved in a number o SAR operations, the sea has a habit of turning nasty at a moments notice, and as the old saying goes,THE BEST LAID PLANS OF MICE AND MEN...P.S check it's all working before you go out.


----------



## garrick

Do any of you guys have pencil flares? I think it is a necesity in South Africa but could be wrong.


----------



## Phoenix

Kayak & Gear
Kayak
Paddle
Paddle Leash
Seat
Anchor & Anchor line
Navigation Light
Sounder
GPS
Marine Radio
Cash (I carry a small quantity of cash & coins in case of emergency in a small watertight container)
Safety Gear
PFD with (Whistle, Mirror, EPIRB, Flares, Lip Gripper, Knife, Flare)

*The Essentials*
Map/ Chart
Compass
Sunscreen
Lip Balm
Insect Repellent
Sunglasses
Food
Drink
Head Lamp
Sun Hat
Trip Plan left with friend, or Coast Guard
Personal Stuff (Mobile Phone, Keys, Wallet, Biro) in waterproof container or dry bag.
Loo Roll (stored in zip lock plastic bag)

*Kayak Clothing*
Spray Jacket
Change of Clothes including warm clothing
Booties
Long Sleeve Paddling Shirt
Paddling Gloves

*Fishing Gear*
Rods & Reels
Hand lines
Hook out
Pliers
Tackle Box
Bait
Burley
Filiting Knife
Esky with frozen ice blocks
Adjustable Rod Holder

*First Aid Kit* (carried in water-proof plastic container, the following is only a suggestion - make sure you know what you are doing and have current certification before you need to use the skills.) This kit should be carried whilst paddling, and a more substancial kit should be in the car. Whilst it is unlikly to be used, our water ways do carry bacteria and accidents do happen. Better to be prepared.
Tools
Bandaging Scissors
2 x Chemical Lights
2 x Latex Gloves
2 x Antiseptic Wipes
1 x 25mm Surgical Tape
Safety Pins
Waterproof pad and pencil
4 x 15ml Saline
Insect Bite Cream
Anti-septic Cream

Airway/Breathing
Rescuci-aid (optional)

*Circulation*
Steri-strips or butteryfly sutures for deeper cuts
Small Ambulance Dressing
1 x Triangular Bandages
1 x No.8 Lint Dressings
Non-Adherent Dressing (2 x 5 cm, 2 x 10 cm)
Crepe Bandages (1 x 5 cm, 2 x 7.5 cm)
Large Strip Adhesive Dressing
Various Waterproof Plasters (band aids)
Zinc Oxide Tape
Wound Dressing BPC 13

Any relevant medication such as Asthma should be carried by the paddler or care-giver

Checks
Check Tides
Check Weather Radar
Test Marine Radio
Test Navigation Lights
Test Sounder
Check for any in hull water
Check weather forecast
File a float plane with VMR/ VCG
Ensure bungs are installed & hatches are sealed

*Camping Gear*
Tent
Sleeping Bag
Sleeping Mat
Stove & Fuel
Cooking Utensils, fry pan, billy, wooden spoon, cutlery, etc
Water Filter
Garbage Bags

*Extra Items*
Camera & Film or Memory Card
Notepad & Pencil
Snorkling Gear
Binoculars


----------



## sulo

* Paddle-saver attached to Yak

I've seen paddle savers mentioned a few times before,how do they work?


----------



## garrick

There are a veriety of paddle savers mate. The way I see it, in it's most basic form is, a line that attaches the paddle to the kayak. The idea is to prevent the paddle from drifting away if it sliped of the kayak (hopefully while you are fighting that BIG fish).

NB NB In my case I learned NOT to depend on the line/paddle saver while being thrown of the kayak in the surf and then trying to stay connected to the kayak. The line simply broke free and I was stuck with the paddle while the Kayak drifted away.


----------



## sulo

Oops,sorry Garrick,maybe I'm thinking of something else.I've got a paddle leash but I thought I'd read somewhere how you use a paddle to stop the kayak drifting if you come off,or help you get back on or something like that.Guess I should've read the article properly


----------



## deano199

I paddle fairly open water and by fairly open i mean moreton bay.
I have to be honest i carry no saftey gear other then a mobile phone which in most cases has zero reception.
man i feel like an idiot now, maybe i should invest in a small first aid kit and an inflatable PFD its probably make me feel a little safer in crappier wheather.

Edit= i forgot to mention i do use a paddle leash.


----------



## Dodge

occy said:


> The only thing dumber is going out there by yourself. ;-) Please don't tell me you do that too. ;-) ;-)


Paul I imagine there are many solo yak anglers going out on all sized waterways mate.

Particularly midweek when people such as retirees, blokes on holidays, and RDOs find it is often not possible to find a yakking mate....and choice can become go or stay home...if that was my choice, it would be to go fishing if conditions were suitable for my level of expertise.


----------



## deano199

:? Sorry occy but i do, do that too. Wont be soon when my dad gets a yak  but yes i do go out in moreton bay without a PFD or another person. I never go far (bout 8K's is my furthest) and i do have a PFD that id put in the hatch when im going further (hate wearing the things).

Only ever go when the wheathers rite, (i hate wind regardless of which way its blowing)

Ive tried on inflatables and all the rest but cannot find 1 comfortable enough that id like to wear it all day, soo i figure having one in the hatch is better then none at all. Think ill just buy a smallish inflatable and put up with it. But i dont like the idea of being uncomfortable all day if i dont have to be.

Saving for a VHF atm and i always let someone know where im going and make sure my phone has a full charge and is in a waterproof case.

Gee i never thought all that was such a big deal :? , then again ive spent most of my life on bigger boats and never realy had to worry bout my own saftey coz all that was takin care of.


----------



## deano199

Yeah thanks meoldchina.
Why the soap? may i ask, perhaps soo u dont smell when you get rescued :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## deano199

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Classic! 8)


----------



## deano199

I heard from an old boaty one of the best things you can carry is a big black plastic bag folded up in your pocket.

Scenario: You end up in the water and your yak drifted away to the point that no amount of swimming will catch it, pull the bag out wave it around abit to fill it with air then tie up the bottom and hey presto you have yourself a float.

i also figure you could use one to keep your yak afloat if it fills with water.
Scenario: yaks full of water and now your in the water, open front hatch or similar hull access point, place the bag inside and breathe into it to inflate it now you have a floating yak (hopefully) im not willing to try this as the only place i can go to test it is the beach at margate, and i dont wanna swamp a yak on purpose there incase that something goes wrong. soo if you have a pool and wouldnt mind testing it please do.

After hearing about this now i carry 4 of them 2 in the front hatch of the yak, one in the centre hatch for if that time comes i need to keep it afloat and one in the pocket of my fishin shirt for if i need it. I know, i know if im unconcious its of no use and i should get a PFD but i figure the only time ill ever end up unconcious in the water is during a beach launch or retreive in witch case there generaly be people around and since ill be heading offshore ill have someone with me.


----------



## deano199

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
BAHAHAHAHA i was just jokin on that one. ;-) and yes im still in the process of saving for a PFD, if only id stop coming up with other things to spend the money on, as i know a PFD is pretty damn important i will get one, one day ;-) .

P.S. if you like you could keep going. Id actualy be quite interested to know all the different circumstances


----------



## NEEDLES

Re safety :... Sorry just starting out What's a paddle saver ??? somethinhg used to tie onto the paddle ? thanks


----------



## deano199

That may mean paddle leash(not 100% thought) connected between paddle and yak soo you cant loose it.


----------



## paffoh

Wow, timewarp thread ( 2 year bump )...

Just wear one mang, they even look cool these days...


----------



## deano199

paffoh said:


> Wow, timewarp thread ( 2 year bump )...
> 
> Just wear one mang, they even look cool these days...


You talkin to me with that one or the other guy with the paddle saver?


----------



## LizardWizard

to get a survival kit designed for Australian conditions, is this site:
http://www.ozebook.com/campertrailer/su ... 20v199.htm

which is also available as a pdf version download here:
http://www.nomadiclife.com.au/safety/fi ... Manual.pdf

this guy has put together a decent kit into a small backpack:
http://www.expeditionaustralia.com.au/a ... 284f-7.php

and heres some good information that relates to length of time:
(note the items are cumulative for each stage, so if you intend to survive for "Short to Medium-Term Survival (Hours to Days)" then you would add A+B, remember you probably wont make it to B if you dont make it past A)



> The ORC recommends that a "grab bag" accompanies each liferaft. The following contents are recommended and should be appropriately packed and waterproofed (packing should be openable by wet fingers without tools):
> 
> spare sea anchor (drogue) and line for the liferaft
> two safety tin openers
> waterproof hand-held VHF transceiver
> waterproof hand-held GPS
> EPIRB for 406MHz ("GPIRB" type, or INMARSAT "E" -which is also of the "GPIRB" type- recommended)
> a first aid kit
> one plastic drinking vessel graduated in 10, 20 and 50 cubic cm
> two or more "cyalume" sticks
> two watertight floating flashlights or torches
> one daylight signalling mirror and one signalling whistle
> at least two red parachute flares and three red hand flares
> non-thirst provoking rations and barley sugar or equivalent
> watertight receptacles containing fresh water (at least half a litre per person)
> nylon string, polythene bags, seasickness tablets
> an SART (Search and Rescue Transponder beacon) is worth considering. This device creates a distinctive "distress" signal on commercial ships 9GHz radar screens."
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The ditch kit should contain items that allow survival from the moment the raft is jettisoned to potentially a period of several months. The short-term concerns, calculated in minutes and hours, deal with injuries sustained during abandon-ship procedures, hypothermia, and the ability to keep the raft afloat. Signaling devices can be useful immediately or long-term; they represent the capacity to signal one's presence to potential rescuers. Medium-term survival, calculated over a few days, depends on the ability to collect water. Finally, long-term survival, measured in days to months, is based on the potential to gather food.
> 
> A. Short-Term Survival (Minutes to Hours)
> 
> 1) Thermal protective aids such as space blankets or survival bags that consist of compact aluminized sheets of heat-reflective material shaped into a suit or a mummy-bag.
> 2) Chemical heat packs, either four six-hour units or two 20-hour units per crew, to warm crew
> 3) Self-inflating foam pad or air mattress, especially if the raft has no insulated double floor, for cushioning and added insulation
> 4) Wool and rubber work gloves and watch cap
> 5) Minimal first-aid kit including instruction manual, sterile bandages, sutures, seasickness medication (tablets, suppositories, or injectables), pain killers, aspirin for heart attacks, surgeon's tape, antibiotics, enema sack for rehydration, sun screen, burn cream, petroleum jelly (also for lubricating metal), and inflatable splints.
> 6) Repair kit with small tubes of silicon seal that cures under water or similar "good goop." For inflatables, include a spare air pump, clamps (assorted sizes of cymbal type), heavy needles and sail twine, spare canopy and raft material, and glue patches. For rigid dinghies, include underwater epoxy and glass and fabric for making and repairing the canopy 200 feet of 3/16-inch line and 100 feet of 1/4-inch line, duct tape, spare line for lashings, securing items, and improvising.
> 7) Tools: sheath knife, multitool or Swiss Army knife, several flat blades, file, sharpening stone, tube of oil.
> 8) Two 1/8- by 8- by 12-inch marine-plywood cutting boards to protect the raft floor from puncture; one can be marked and used as a sextant
> 9) Two sponges
> 10) Plastic sacks and ties
> 11) Lights: small diving flashlights, chemical light sticks
> 12) Reflective tape attached to the outside of raft
> 
> B. Short to Medium-Term Survival (Hours to Days)
> 
> 1) Secondary EPIRB
> 2) Waterproof handheld VHF
> 3) Six SOLAS-approved parachute flares or 12 non-SOLAS parachutes, three handheld red flares, and two orange smoke flares. Metal flare guns may be prone to rust, so carry oil
> 4) Signaling mirror
> 5) Navigation kit: survival manual, pencils, pads of paper, waterproofed pilot chart for the ocean traveled, compass, waterproof watch, plastic protractor
> 6) Parafoil signaling kite that's compact and light and may be flown in moderate winds, providing some propulsion and extending visibility, even at night (e.g., the Sky-Alert Rescue Kite by Davis Instruments, 510-732-9229)
> 7) Backup improved Icelandic-style sea anchor (many models are available) that's a tapered cone with mesh or straps around bridle to prevent fouling, with a strong swivel and rode
> 
> C. Medium-Term Survival (Days to Weeks)
> 
> 1) Reverse-osmosis watermaker equivalent to Survivor 06 (Survivor 35 is preferred for a crew of six or more)
> 2) Water in pouches or cans; 16 ounces per person for immediate use
> 3) Transparent biking bottle with secure cap to help rationing
> 4) Other bags and plastic sheets for water collection
> 5) Siphon/enema tubing to transfer water between containers or help survivors absorb water rectally
> 6) Dried fruit and chocolate
> 
> D. Long-Term Survival (Weeks to Months)
> 
> 1) Survival ship's biscuits
> 2) Multiple vitamins
> 3) Fishing kit: small trident and handle, large gaff or Hawaiian sling, 200 feet of 50-pound test (natural cod line shrinks as it dries, good for small lashings), 20 feet of heavy-wire leader, hooks from trout-size to 4-inch, various jigs and lures, sinkers
> 4) Small plankton net or stockings with stiff metal ring to keep waist open to troll at night (you may be able to live off plankton, but beware of jellyfish)
> 
> E. Miscellaneous
> 
> 1) Photocopies of all essential crew documents, including passports and boat documentation to aid you when reaching land. (It's advisable to file additional copies ashore along with a list of safety equipment and a float plan.)
> 2) Shore survival items in case you land in an uninhabited area: waterproof matches, flint, wire saw.


----------

